# Is this worst to do ?



## rover747 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello guy's ! I am new for this forum . I have access to CPU's and memory's .Actually I sell them by pounds ,but lately i was thinking about refinery.My question is really worsted to start one ? I can get around 100 lb per week memory and couple pounds of CPU ,of course not for free ,i do buy them from recycle company.
Thank you


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2009)

The fingers on most memory chips have a higher yeild then any other plated fingers. Why I cannot say.

I did approximately 8.6 oz of memory fingers, and yielded about 1.2 grams of gold, give or take..

If I could buy em decent for a few cents a pound id do it, although careful with your wastes and make sure you have a exit plan for all those little boards.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 24, 2009)

What price do you pay? 

And what price do you receive? 

For what types of materials?

You may already be getting more than the value you can recover.

However you may want to learn the processes anyway.


----------



## rover747 (Mar 24, 2009)

price on them always up and down ,right now i buy them between $6 and 7 per pound ,and resell them right away to different buyer ,and he sells to someone else ,and only after 3 rd person it goes to refinery .So i was wonder how they make them money after product goes trough 3 hands :shock:


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2009)

rover747 said:


> price on them always up and down ,right now i buy them between $6 and 7 per pound ,and resell them right away to different buyer ,and he sells to someone else ,and only after 3 rd person it goes to refinery .So i was wonder how they make them money after product goes trough 3 hands :shock:



I know this is prob stupid by I gauge my scrap on what I would gain from doing its most valuable parts.

I started with 5 pounds of SDram100, and DDR2200 mixed lot.

From that 5 pounds I recovered about 8.6 oz of fingers. that gave me about 1 gram of gold so about 30 bux recovery for each 5 pound lot.

so no more then 5 dollars a pound or your looking at wasting your time. especially at the time it takes one to process on a per pound basis. At least It wouldn't be worth my time at the price you pay.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have photos of what you buy and sell?


----------



## rover747 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep this make sense , I guess I should stick with reselling


----------



## rover747 (Mar 25, 2009)

it is just regular DDR and sdram memory's , 128mb and below .


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 26, 2009)

My advice is gouge the next fool you find.

keep in mind its more profitable to avoid being the fool, then it will be to find another to pass the loss to.


----------



## butcher (Mar 26, 2009)

dealing fairly with people, gets more business by word of mouth, and keeps good customers, you may not get alot for one deal but will come out ahead at the end of the game.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 27, 2009)

butcher said:


> dealing fairly with people, gets more business by word of mouth, and keeps good customers, you may not get alot for one deal but will come out ahead at the end of the game.


That philosophy served me exceedingly well for my entire refining career. I commend you highly for your integrity and high principles. 

Harold


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone go after the PM's inisde the actual chips on the memory sticks?
If so, what kind of yields are you getting?

Regards
Buzz


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 27, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Does anyone go after the PM's inside the actual chips on the memory sticks?
> If so, what kind of yields are you getting?
> 
> Regards
> Buzz



I still have all the chips; I plan on doing them eventually.

I don't yet have the equipment needed to refine other metals besides gold, I don't have a proper fume hood, or lab ware. I figured waiting till I did to deal with nitric acid.


----------



## Gold Trail (May 26, 2009)

the reason they pay so high for the memory is that in most cases they re-use the memory chips on new / refurb /reman memory, then the empty boards to to the refiner Ryan (i wondered as well, and did some research)


----------

